# Who is going Sunday/Monday



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Starting a new clean thread and you can post only if your post contains no negative comments.
Sunday is a new year and would like to start OFG out positive. As we all know numbers are good to have this time of year on the water and we all are more willing to work together on cold water fishing.

I am hoping to find access and get to the cone or f can area and start out jigging Sunday.
If not then off to Huron Sunday. Monday the same plans. Looks too rough with a lot of wind until Sunday.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Me and a friend have been talking about doing the Sunday/Monday trip. I have to get out side and replace my transducer before hand but as long as that gets done we'll be there. We were up a last week before Christmas and there was still a bit of ice in Huron river do u know how that is looking as of now


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm planning Huron on Sunday. I'd like to fish the reefs, but I don't think Catawba is going to cooperate. I'll exchange cell numbers with whoever is willing. I did well the last time out.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Me & my buddy Al will most likely be out of Huron Sunday, Might have an open seat. Will know more Saturday evening.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

mtkjay8869 said:


> Me and a friend have been talking about doing the Sunday/Monday trip. I have to get out side and replace my transducer before hand but as long as that gets done we'll be there. We were up a last week before Christmas and there was still a bit of ice in Huron river do u know how that is looking as of now



Monday 12/25 The river was ice free but to windy to fish


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

If wether cooperates will try out of Huron Monday.


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Oops had my weather wrong


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Put me down as a Maybe


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Have plans for Huron Sun Mon Tues depending on the weather. My cell is 419-230-8314, call if you're on them.


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

idontknow316 said:


> I'm planning Huron on Sunday. I'd like to fish the reefs, but I don't think Catawba is going to cooperate. I'll exchange cell numbers with whoever is willing. I did well the last time out.


I will be in Port Clinton/Catawba area tomorrow. Will check on lake and ramps. Was planning on Sunday trip but looking slim with the ice conditions.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I will more than likely be fishing both days.


----------



## rescuediver54 (Feb 24, 2008)

My plan is to fish the reefs Sunday and Tues..


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in for Monday


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I should be up to my place in Marblehead this weekend. Boat is put away but I might try something from shore not sure of anything yet. Except, I will be over at Cleats for the Buckeye game after which I might watch the Walleye drop in Port Clinton.


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for starting the new tread! Still not sure if we're going to go with your game plan or head straight over to Huron. Definitely bringing my jigging gear though too in case we can get some solid marks and try sitting on them.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think my cousin and I will be out on Monday out of Huron. I'll be on the radio listening and giving out info. Will look at the post until then. Hope to meet up with some members. Good luck on Sunday!


----------



## bigeyehunter (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll be out Monday and Tuesday. Most likely Huron


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Eye tamer if u get up to the Catawba area please post an update on ramp and lake ice conditions or anyone else if u get out that way id like to head out that way if possible


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Catawba is wide open. I feel like a littke kid on christmas morning.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We will be out Monday. Probably Huron area. Willing to work with anyone!

Ch. 79 - Brahmabull


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Coming up from Columbus for sunday monday trip. Planning on leaving out of huron both day between 7-730 am. We will be in a blue crestliner.


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm planning on coming down from Western Michigan possibly Sunday morning, this will be my first ever trip on Erie. I'm not looking for anyones spots, but I am looking for launch info.....Is there and costs involved in launching from Huron? 
I got all the gear a man needs to catch a walleye, I fish Saginaw bay and Muskegon, but I may PM a few of you guys for some general ideas. 
Thx


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Launch at Huron River is free


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Trying to get a crew together for Monday and will be launching from Huron.


----------



## bswiger (Sep 21, 2014)

Gonna try Huron on Sunday if anyone wants to share info, Black and Grey Starweld.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

We'll be out Sunday/Monday....maybe Tuesday. Crew consensus is Huron for Sunday but Monday may go west if the water clarity reports are good.
AMAZED that Catawba opened up with no ice now. Just goes to show how quick it can change!
Good luck to all.....go get them and start the year out great.
Sundance on 79


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Island Troller......now I don't know what I want to do lol


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I am planning on Sunday/Monday trip. Most likely i will have an open seat, i have all the gear just looking for a body...Hopefully out of catawba since it seemed most struggled out of huron over Christmas.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Smithwickrogue20 said:


> I'm planning on coming down from Western Michigan possibly Sunday morning, this will be my first ever trip on Erie. I'm not looking for anyones spots, but I am looking for launch info.....Is there and costs involved in launching from Huron?
> I got all the gear a man needs to catch a walleye, I fish Saginaw bay and Muskegon, but I may PM a few of you guys for some general ideas.
> Thx


What part of Western Michigan?


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Meat-Man said:


> What part of Western Michigan?


Not quite western, the Stanton and edmore area I guess. Kinda middle, I spoke to soon!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

island troller said:


> Starting a new clean thread and you can post only if your post contains no negative comments.
> Sunday is a new year and would like to start OFG out positive. As we all know numbers are good to have this time of year on the water and we all are more willing to work together on cold water fishing.
> 
> I am hoping to find access and get to the cone or f can area and start out jigging Sunday.
> If not then off to Huron Sunday. Monday the same plans. Looks too rough with a lot of wind until Sunday.





island troller said:


> Starting a new clean thread and you can post only if your post contains no negative comments.
> Sunday is a new year and would like to start OFG out positive. As we all know numbers are good to have this time of year on the water and we all are more willing to work together on cold water fishing.
> 
> I am hoping to find access and get to the cone or f can area and start out jigging Sunday.
> If not then off to Huron Sunday. Monday the same plans. Looks too rough with a lot of wind until Sunday.


Planning on Monday. Probably trolling out of Huron . Toolman on CH 79


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Smithwickrogue20 said:


> Not quite western, the Stanton and edmore area I guess. Kinda middle, I spoke to soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Roger.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be heading out of Huron Sunday.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

We plan to fish huron sunday at sunrise as of right now, but hearing catawba open has my gears turning...


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

island troller said:


> Starting a new clean thread and you can post only if your post contains no negative comments.
> Sunday is a new year and would like to start OFG out positive. As we all know numbers are good to have this time of year on the water and we all are more willing to work together on cold water fishing.
> 
> I am hoping to find access and get to the cone or f can area and start out jigging Sunday.
> If not then off to Huron Sunday. Monday the same plans. Looks too rough with a lot of wind until Sunday.


any body now if turtle point is open


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Plan on going Sunday/Monday weather and wind pending. Do most bait shops have shiners available if we decide to jig?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

jimvollmar said:


> any body now if turtle point is open


No its not open yet .


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Shoot me a p.m. anybody that's wants to try to work together. Also be on #79


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

island troller said:


> No its not open yet .


thanks


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I will be launching at Catawba and heading west on Sunday.


----------



## Lil Big Man (Oct 1, 2015)

Jim Stedke said:


> Have plans for Huron Sun Mon Tues depending on the weather. My cell is 419-230-8314, call if you're on them.


Hello Jim my name is Jeff . Might be going out of Huron also Sunday with friend . Can we call you fish on or not ?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Sure. We won't be out until late morning. 10:30 at the earliest.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

As a heads up to everyone, our best on Wed. Was P 10 with some green, 20', 2oz, then 40 - 70', then the bd. 20/50 was best early and 20/60 was better after 2:00. Good luck

Also in the afternoon dp husky 30', 2 ozs, then 40' was working well as well. 

Good luck to all, and let's show some courtesy out there.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Island troller I think we'll be out Catawba as well if u want to work together , my name is Tyler/ nautical envy on 79


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I just looked at Catawba and that darn wind closed the launch up today with chucked ice. Extends out a couple hundreds yard. May not be open tomorrow am. But the water sure looked good out there. I really want to hot f csn area. Maybe out of mazurick in morning.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Open seat for Sunday...Was hoping for Catawba, but it's looking like Huron. Pm me.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

island troller said:


> Well I just looked at Catawba and that darn wind closed the launch up today with chucked ice. Extends out a couple hundreds yard. May not be open tomorrow am. But the water sure looked good out there. I really want to hot f csn area. Maybe out of mazurick in morning.


Last year/ earlier this year we ran to the far west side of the firing range from mazuriks it's a nice little boat ride


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

Jim Stedke said:


> Have plans for Huron Sun Mon Tues depending on the weather. My cell is 419-230-8314, call if you're on them.


i will be out sunday,but not till 1:30 614-5886387 fishermanbob


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

wasn,t planning on fishing sunday,but wife just came down with the flu,gave me permission to get away from her.probably have an open seat.like to be in huron by9;00,call if interested419-572-4444


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sure is a shame my boat is getting a few repairs done and still in the shop!

I will be chasing ducks instead in the fields.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Anyone need another guy to go with them? I'm looking to learn more about lake erie. I have a boat. But never went out on Lake erie on "my own boat" and don't feel like winter is the time to go out make a mistake. I can split cost or what ever. Just looking to learn the ways.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

island troller said:


> Well I just looked at Catawba and that darn wind closed the launch up today with chucked ice. Extends out a couple hundreds yard. May not be open tomorrow am. But the water sure looked good out there. I really want to hot f csn area. Maybe out of mazurick in morning.


The ice at Catawba is still there to the edge of the harbor as of 5am


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

puge said:


> The ice at Catawba is still there to the edge of the harbor as of 5am


Thanks for the report.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Angler ss said:


> Thanks for the report.


Still there at 8 am too.


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Open seat for tomorrow out of Huron. If interested pm me.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Going out of Lorain soon. Anybody having any luck anywhere? We're going to search first. If we find eyes, we'll troll. If we find perch we'll do that. Can't be picky this time of year !


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Headed out of Huron here in a bit. Wasn't planning to go today but with a sick kid at home it's doubtful I get to go tomorrow.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Leighway said:


> Open seat for tomorrow out of Huron. If interested pm me.[/QUOTE
> Pm sent]


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

ecnadnus said:


> We'll be out Sunday/Monday....maybe Tuesday. Crew consensus is Huron for Sunday but Monday may go west if the water clarity reports are good.
> AMAZED that Catawba opened up with no ice now. Just goes to show how quick it can change!
> Good luck to all.....go get them and start the year out great.
> Sundance on 79





island troller said:


> I will be launching at Catawba and heading west on Sunday.


Any good today?


----------



## woody 621 (Mar 8, 2013)

Eatmybait said:


> Launch at Huron River is free


Is it open as far as ice?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

woody 621 said:


> Is it open as far as ice?


Yes was there today. Wide open. No ice.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

fishtician said:


> Any good today?


3 males jigging but we covered a lot of water west with very few marks.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> We will be out Monday. Probably Huron area. Willing to work with anyone!
> 
> Ch. 79 - Brahmabull


Go get um Josh


----------



## bigeyehunter (Apr 28, 2007)

Out here now. Couldn't ask for better weather. But man the marks are slim. Just north of the dump now, cannot believe the boats.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Me too. Nothing!!!


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

FYI The Catawba SP ramp is still frozen out a couple yards with icebergs out further as of 1:45 today


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

We got 2 off Lorain. Only trolled 2 hrs as first mate wasn't feeling swell. Tons of bait. Decent marks.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

It was ugly buddy...like cousin Eddie ugly!


Rich Long said:


> Go get um Josh


----------

